# Directions from google maps



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Recently I have a couple of times looked up where I wanted to go on my phone because it's easier to type on the smaller screen and then tried to share the directions to my car. Everything on the phone end seems to go well, it says directions sent, but when I get in the car its trying to take me somewhere else. Today I looked up directions to an office about 20 minutes away in Needham, MA and I wanted to try and see what happens so I waited until I was in the car to send the directions. When I did what came up was a random address in Georgia.

Any one else experience this?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

when you share the nav from another device, it just uses the destination, not the other device's established routing I believe.
as far as it wanting to send you to GA (assuming you otherwise had a local destination on the phone), maybe make sure the phone is showing the full location (address, city, state) and not something generic that would trip up the car's nav.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I agree, it just sends the destination address, not the route.


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Either way, it used to work perfectly to transfer the destination from the phone to the car, now it doesn't even get close.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

It's worked every time I've used it. You using Google Maps or Apple Maps to send it? I typically use Google Maps (iPhone X). It's impressive how fast it shows up on the car.


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> It's worked every time I've used it. You using Google Maps or Apple Maps to send it? I typically use Google Maps (iPhone X). It's impressive how fast it shows up on the car.


Using google maps on my galaxy s8. When the feature first came out I used it multiple times and it worked perfectly. It was one of the first things that I showed my father-in-law that really wowed him.

Now I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. I select my destination in google maps, look up the directions, then click share and choose Tesla. It loads and says directions shared to "my cars name". But when I get into the car the destination is a random point somewhere else in the US. It isn't a big deal but its definitely frustrating.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Addresses seem to work well.

I've had problems when the destination includes the name of a business before the address. The Tesla appears to be unable to handle that at times.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I think the issue is the way the address is formatted when sent. I've had this issue where the car shows the address in a search box and the city is on the wrong line for example. Once I correct it or just give it the number and street the car usually figures it out. On rare occasion the car has not been able to find the location with what gets sent, in that case I just do a voice command and it usually pops right up.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

sraatc17 said:


> Either way, it used to work perfectly to transfer the destination from the phone to the car, now it doesn't even get close.


I'm assuming you're on an Android phone. Have you tried sending from another app (if possible)?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

sraatc17 said:


> Now I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. I select my destination in google maps, look up the directions, then click share and choose Tesla. It loads and says directions shared to "my cars name". But when I get into the car the destination is a random point somewhere else in the US. It isn't a big deal but its definitely frustrating.


Doesn't sound right. All you can send is the destination, so the "look up the directions" part is superfluous. Just click on your destination - on the pop up window, choose share, and then to Tesla. If there isn't an immediate pop up window, pressing and holding on the map where you want to go will create a waypoint, which usually works. It's worked correctly 100% of the time for me, and I use it all the time - it's one of the "Oh Wow!" things about the car. I even showed it to one of google's map software engineers, who threw dozens of tricky things at it just to see if they'd work, and they all did (he bought a model 3 the next day).


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

I was definitely doing it wrong. Tried yesterday to just put the destination into google maps on the phone and then share it and it works perfectly, thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## nancytes (Mar 28, 2021)

sraatc17 said:


> Recently I have a couple of times looked up where I wanted to go on my phone because it's easier to type on the smaller screen and then tried to share the directions to my car. Everything on the phone end seems to go well, it says directions sent, but when I get in the car its trying to take me somewhere else. Today I looked up directions to an office about 20 minutes away in Needham, MA and I wanted to try and see what happens so I waited until I was in the car to send the directions. When I did what came up was a random address in Georgia.
> 
> Any one else experience this?


I wasn't able to send google map directions to Tesla, and I had to use my phone in order to use google maps ' directions. I wish there are choices for local routes in Tesla maps


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I haven't been able to share address since 2 updates ago.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@gravityrydr said:


> I haven't been able to share address since 2 updates ago.


Same here, but then it worked yesterday. I have no idea what may have changed to cause it to start working again - maybe an update to Maps?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I noticed I didn't have the ability anymore too. I don't think I touched any settings. Is this something within the Tesla app? Noticed I couldn't share from Google or Apple Maps.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> I noticed I didn't have the ability anymore too. I don't think I touched any settings. Is this something within the Tesla app? Noticed I couldn't share from Google or Apple Maps.


is your car awake when you try to share the location from apple/google maps? I am on 2021.4.12 and it goes to the car without an issue


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> is your car awake when you try to share the location from apple/google maps? I am on 2021.4.12 and it goes to the car without an issue


I haven't had to do that before. But I just woke up the car and "Tesla" is still not an option on the Share screen.

I'm on latest Tesla app for iOS and 2021.4.12 as well.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> I haven't had to do that before. But I just woke up the car and "Tesla" is still not an option on the Share screen.
> 
> I'm on latest Tesla app for iOS and 2021.4.12 as well.


weird - I can even share things I don't think the car would know what to do with (IE iOS 'Notes', tweets, etc)
my phone is on the iOS 14.5, Tesla app 3.10.10 fwiw

(ETA: updated app to 3.10.11 and still no issue sharing to the car)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

And here's a snapshot of my Tesla app settings, in case this is a network or background app permissions issue or something.


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

I tried sharing an address from Google maps to Tesla on my Pixel 5 (Android 11). The Tesla app claimed to have sent it to my car but when I got in the car, the navigation system reported no address found for the address I sent it. If I manually search for the same address in the car, it finds the location with no issue. 

I didn't have a tonne of time so I didn't test with sending a different address but will later.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Technology....I went with a classic restart and everything works fine now. WHY?!?!?!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Malaromane said:


> I tried sharing an address from Google maps to Tesla on my Pixel 5 (Android 11). The Tesla app claimed to have sent it to my car but when I got in the car, the navigation system reported no address found for the address I sent it.


That actually happens to me fairly often. I haven't figured out why it happens at times, but not at others. It does seem to be more likely to happen when the car is already in a deep sleep.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Worked fine for me twice this morning. Worked the same as ever.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

This hasn't worked for a minute, but worked 2/3 times the other day, go figure.


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> Technology....I went with a classic restart and everything works fine now. WHY?!?!?!


What did you restart? The phone, the Tesla app on the phone, Google Maps on the phone or the car?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> That actually happens to me fairly often. I haven't figured out why it happens at times, but not at others. It does seem to be more likely to happen when the car is already in a deep sleep.


This is what you get when your car doesn't have internet (I think I've experienced this when selecting an address from the calendar after I've left Wifi in an AT&T dead zone). Obviously, if you've shared an address to the car, it had internet access.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> This is what you get when your car doesn't have internet (I think I've experienced this when selecting an address from the calendar after I've left Wifi in an AT&T dead zone). Obviously, if you've shared an address to the car, it had internet access.


The car actually receives the address (so it definitely had internet access), but the fields on the "address search" screen are filled in incorrectly, so it reports that it could not find the address.
But other times, I can share the _same exact address_, and the car accepts and navigates to it with no issues.

I'll have to remember to take a picture the next time this happens.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> The car actually receives the address (so it definitely had internet access), but the fields on the "address search" screen are filled in incorrectly, so it reports that it could not find the address.
> But other times, I can share the _same exact address_, and the car accepts and navigates to it with no issues.
> 
> I'll have to remember to take a picture the next time this happens.


Yes. My guess is it's failing an Internet lookup and the car does not know how to parse a string of text for different address parts (city, state, zip code) to use for the offline mapping function (which also doesn't seem to have every address in its database because it usually asks to substitute with similar address numbers).


----------

